# Tarpon line



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

What are y'all's favorite 12 weight poon line & why? Looking to string up a new toy


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Going on a zephrus


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

RIO Tarpon. Have both a floater and clear intermediate tip lined and on board. Never know what the situation will call for. But I much prefer to throw the floater. Lot easier to take a second shot if the fish changes direction or if you are like me ....the first shot was less than perfect.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

WillW said:


> Going on a zephrus


Nice! 


At this point, I use both a clear floater and a clear intermediate. Some flies I fish up top and some I want them to run deeper. The clear floater I currently like for my 12wts is the Cortland Liquid Crystal Clear in the tarpon taper. I'm interested in trying the Airflo ridge clear floating, but at this point, the LC does it for me and is a sweet, smooth line to throw.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> At this point, I use both a clear floater and a clear intermediate. Some flies I fish up top and some I want them to run deeper. The clear floater I currently like for my 12wts is the Cortland Liquid Crystal Clear in the tarpon taper. I'm interested in trying the Airflo ridge clear floating, but at this point, the LC does it for me and is a sweet, smooth line to throw.


I had the airflo on my NV I just sold. That clear tip is a great line. I won't need an intermediate. Anything I will get into will be full sink, which I have, or full float. Hopefully I will get some feedback from other Zephrus owners


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Airflo Ridge Clear Tip Tropical, because it casts better than the RIO Tarpon and RIO Tarpon Technical I had been using, and my hook-up percentage was higher.

For some of you guys that can't see your fly, you might consider adding one of these on the butt section of your leader.

http://www.fishairlock.com


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> RIO Tarpon. Have both a floater and clear intermediate tip lined and on board. Never know what the situation will call for. But I much prefer to throw the floater. Lot easier to take a second shot if the fish changes direction or if you are like me ....the first shot was less than perfect.


It's hard to be on the money every time


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> Airflo Ridge Clear Tip Tropical


Oh ok, that's the name of it! I was close. 




MariettaMike said:


> http://www.fishairlock.com


I don't need a bobber to let me know that I have a poon on the bidness end of my flyline! Ha!


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Still using my SA clear intermediate tarpon taper- if it ain't broke......


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

WillW said:


> I had the airflo on my NV I just sold. That clear tip is a great line. I won't need an intermediate. Anything I will get into will be full sink, which I have, or full float. Hopefully I will get some feedback from other Zephrus owners


Just talked to Andy via text. He originally turned me on to the rod. So anyways, he says he strings his Zephyrus up with the same Cortland Liquid Crystal Clear floater tarpon taper. He also uses the Cortland 9ft Ghost clear tip (not the 14ft clear tip). He says he likes a colored line for the back country.

At one time, I used the Monics for a clear floater cause I needed one, but it doesn't compare to the LC in the clear.

Full sink huh? I can see where one can come in handy. But where are you using it and what flies are you fishing with it? OR are you using it for sailfish, etc, instead of tarpon? Again, I never used a full sink on a 12wt., not even for tuna, but it makes sense.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Just talked to Andy via text. He originally turned me on to the rod. So anyways, he says he strings his Zephyrus up with the same Cortland Liquid Crystal Clear floater tarpon taper. He also uses the Cortland 9ft Ghost clear tip (not the 14ft clear tip). He says he likes a colored line for the back country.
> 
> At one time, I used the Monics for a clear floater cause I needed one, but it doesn't compare to the LC in the clear.
> 
> Full sink huh? I can see where one can come in handy. But where are you using it and what flies are you fishing with it? OR are you using it for sailfish, etc, instead of tarpon? Again, I never used a full sink on a 12wt., not even for tuna, but it makes sense.


Deeper water. Deceiver type flies, mostly black & purple.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Fish_specialist said:


> Still using my SA clear intermediate tarpon taper- if it ain't broke......


I was informed that SA has the highest break point, truth? SA grand slam was recommended as well, ever use? I fished w some guys that were using an orange colored line that fished really well for 20-40 yard shots but had some range too. Color doesn't mater just wish I could remember the name.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

WillW said:


> I was informed that SA has the highest break point, truth? SA grand slam was recommended as well, ever use? I fished w some guys that were using an orange colored line that fished really well for 20-40 yard shots but had some range too. Color doesn't mater just wish I could remember the name.


Monic has the highest breaking strenght with their braided core (90lbs on the 12wt) with their opaic sky blue poly coating. If I was not using clear, then a light sky blue is the best color I think. Anyway, I field tested this line for them back years ago and it will in fact help drive a hook home. I just didn't like how the line behaved. It was hard to get the memory out of the coating when the core had no stretch. So it coiled up on the deck, unless it was blazing hot, but by that time, the bite was over (most of my eats happen 1st thing in the morning).

I use to use SA's braided cores and they are ok, but I didn't like the "Zipper" effect of the flyline, zipping out of the rod guides or accidently zipping my fingers. I use a floater mostly with a clear intermediate tip. However, I do like their AST coatings. I'm picking up an SA Expert Distance line for my 9wt and have kicked around the idea of trying a 12wt version on one of my 12wts.

One thing to note, I don't like overlining a rod unless you absolutely have to. Believe me when I say throwing a 13wt line on that rod is like slinging around a lead line. It's no fun. But if you are not use to the rod being so fast and have considered that Liquid Crystal, you can call them or ask your dealer for the "Guides" addition to that line, which the make it a half a size heavier to help with feel and to quick shoot it faster.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Monic has the highest breaking strenght with their braided core (90lbs on the 12wt) with their opaic sky blue poly coating. If I was not using clear, then a light sky blue is the best color I think. Anyway, I field tested this line for them back years ago and it will in fact help drive a hook home. I just didn't like how the line behaved. It was hard to get the memory out of the coating when the core had no stretch. So it coiled up on the deck, unless it was blazing hot, but by that time, the bite was over (most of my eats happen 1st thing in the morning).
> 
> I use to use SA's braided cores and they are ok, but I didn't like the "Zipper" effect of the flyline, zipping out of the rod guides or accidently zipping my fingers. I use a floater mostly with a clear intermediate tip. However, I do like their AST coatings. I'm picking up an SA Expert Distance line for my 9wt and have kicked around the idea of trying a 12wt version on one of my 12wts.
> 
> One thing to note, I don't like overlining a rod unless you absolutely have to. Believe me when I say throwing a 13wt line on that rod is like slinging around a lead line. It's no fun. But if you are not use to the rod being so fast and have considered that Liquid Crystal, you can call them or ask your dealer for the "Guides" addition to that line, which the make it a half a size heavier to help with feel and to quick shoot it faster.


Appreciate the feedback. What are high points of the LC vs Airflo? Why do you & "Andy" (I assume Mill) like that line?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've gone to Rio for now and mostly their full Intermediate (the label is Tropical Series, General Purpose Saltwater, designated Tropical Intermediate -Green/Clear Tip) and almost every rod from 10wt on up is loaded with some intermediate or other. With 10wts I also have extra spools loaded with a floater of some kind....

Glad to hear that Monic claims their current tarpon lines have a "90lb" core... The only time we've ever popped a fly line with a fish on the other end was a small tarpon, around 30lbs or a bit heavier, at night with only an 8wt at very close quarters on the strike.... My angler had allowed his line to wrap the reel handle - so one spectacular jump on the strike was all we got, then the break-off (not unusual at night to have serious line control problems since you can't see your gear very well...). Imagine my surprise, with a 20lb tippet, to find that we'd lost twenty feet of fly line.... I've always operated on the assumption that fly lines have a 30lb core (at least they did for years and years) which pretty much discourages using really heavy tippets since something will break occasionally and I'd just prefer it's not the fly line.... Leaders are easily replaced.

At night all we ever use are floating lines -but we're using 8 or 9wts mostly for fish that average 20 to 40lbs. When bigger fish show up we go to the 10wt (occasionally up to 12wt when the bridge fish are so big that most anglers either lock up or get buck fever so bad that I'm afraid they'll drop their rod....). A really big girl, right at the surface so close that you can touch on with your rod as she goes by has to be seen to be believed...


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's what I am looking at airflow ridgeline tropical clear tip, 51' head. Cortland liquid crystal, 42' head. SA grand slam, 40.5' head. Airflo tropical tarpon, 38.5 head. With the rod tip being pretty light right now I'm thinking a longer head = better casting & lighter/better presentation. Thoughts?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> I've gone to Rio for now and mostly their full Intermediate (the label is Tropical Series, General Purpose Saltwater, designated Tropical Intermediate -Green/Clear Tip) and almost every rod from 10wt on up is loaded with some intermediate or other. With 10wts I also have extra spools loaded with a floater of some kind....
> 
> Glad to hear that Monic claims their current tarpon lines have a "90lb" core... The only time we've ever popped a fly line with a fish on the other end was a small tarpon, around 30lbs or a bit heavier, at night with only an 8wt at very close quarters on the strike.... My angler had allowed his line to wrap the reel handle - so one spectacular jump on the strike was all we got, then the break-off (not unusual at night to have serious line control problems since you can't see your gear very well...). Imagine my surprise, with a 20lb tippet, to find that we'd lost twenty feet of fly line.... I've always operated on the assumption that fly lines have a 30lb core (at least they did for years and years) which pretty much discourages using really heavy tippets since something will break occasionally and I'd just prefer it's not the fly line.... Leaders are easily replaced.
> 
> At night all we ever use are floating lines -but we're using 8 or 9wts mostly for fish that average 20 to 40lbs. When bigger fish show up we go to the 10wt (occasionally up to 12wt when the bridge fish are so big that most anglers either lock up or get buck fever so bad that I'm afraid they'll drop their rod....). A really big girl, right at the surface so close that you can touch on with your rod as she goes by has to be seen to be believed...


Yea a lot of what I do here on the gulf side is with clear intermediates as well. since a lot of what I do is in deeper and even darker waters, much like you. I have a several fly patterns and a couple of situations where I need a floater, including a night spot and that day situation really needs a clear line. That's why I use one.. Certainly, fishing a floater is way more fun than dragging an intermediate out of the current. 

Monic, like the other clear lines still has a mono core. So I don't think you'll get much over 30lbs (not sure of the actual strength tho). So their braided core lines are with their opaque PVC/Poly coated lines (Their impact and GSP lines). I haven't tried them lately and hopefully, they've made some changes to the lines to improve their memory problems since I've last used them many years ago.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

WillW said:


> Appreciate the feedback. What are high points of the LC vs Airflo? Why do you & "Andy" (I assume Mill) like that line?



Yes, Mills. What I like about the LC is it doesn't feel too heavy of a line to throw. It's ultra smooth and I feel like I have a lot of line control without having to look at the line. I get no stickiness in it and the film they use is nice and slick without feeling oily. So I like that. It reminds me of the AST film on a SA line when you 1st use it. It's habit, but I still dress the line and it doesn't effect how slick it feels. Memory seems ok but I like the fact that the line feels supple instead of stiff. So it lays flatter on the deck or in the stripping basket instead of piling up to get caught up in the wind. What I tell people is that part of being successful tarpon fishing is good line management, when you have that perfect shot and hook set and everything that peals off the deck or out of the basket and zips thru the guides will come out smooth without a hitch. Yes I know, that's in a perfect world, but getting things to work better and being prepared does help. I guess every bit does help with those dang fish! LOL So I feel the LC helps me a bit towards that goal.

I can't tell you about the Airflow Ridgeline tropical clear floater or clear tip since I have no experience with it. Maybe Mike can shed some light on that subject.

[QUOTE="WillW, post: 294842, member: 5588"" Now I'm thinking a longer head = better casting & lighter/better presentation. Thoughts?"[/QUOTE]

It all depends on where you are fishing and what type of fish you are throwing at. I'm assuming tarpon. But where? Makes all the difference in the world. Keys flies are light and small. Heck if they made a bonefish taper in a 12wt line, you could get away with that there. Where I mostly fish up on the Gulf coast, we are throwing bigger and bulker flies and a lot of times, in the wind. Yes in a perfect world, you'd be on top of fish in 4ft of gin clear water. But that's a rare occasion for me. The water is usually deeper, the water clarity is usually darker, half the time the wind is up and the water is basically angrier. So they want a bigger fly to get their attention, other than a lil toads or palolo worm nothing flies like they do down in the Keys. If it weren't for the backbone needed, you can throw them on a 9wt 

So with that said, a basic tarpon taper works and if the fly is presented properly, will not spook the fish. If you are crashing your flyline on their head, then you need to go back to the drawling board.  So basically, if you have a good 6ft of front taper and a decent lenght rear taper, you will have some stealth and the long rear taper will give you plenty of line control throughout the false casting and shooting. Check out the LC's profile. I like it's long rear taper for line control. 










Also look at the SA Expert Distance Distance. Both have long rear tapers and the SA ED is known for good line control. Though not as extreme, the LC also has a long rear taper which helps for short casting but aids in ultra distance if you need to reach out and touch them. Plus it has some decent forward weight to haul some big flies if needed.

Line I don't like for tarpon fish are big fat short stubby wind master type heads that does penetrate the wind but crashes on the water. I hate throwing clunker lines like that when you happen to get a nice day because, in fact, it will spook them.

Btw, that tip on the Z might feel light, but it's fast and has a loaded ass to carry and even aerialize some decent amount of line. Reminds me of the butt of my ole 12wt DFR but the swing and overall weight of the Z is lighter. The Z is big bucks for sure, but for that game, it's worth it.

My 20 cents worth!


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Yes, Mills. What I like about the LC is it doesn't feel too heavy of a line to throw. It's ultra smooth and I feel like I have a lot of line control without having to look at the line. I get no stickiness in it and the film they use is nice and slick without feeling oily. So I like that. It reminds me of the AST film on a SA line when you 1st use it. It's habit, but I still dress the line and it doesn't effect how slick it feels. Memory seems ok but I like the fact that the line feels supple instead of stiff. So it lays flatter on the deck or in the stripping basket instead of piling up to get caught up in the wind. What I tell people is that part of being successful tarpon fishing is good line management, when you have that perfect shot and hook set and everything that peals off the deck or out of the basket and zips thru the guides will come out smooth without a hitch. Yes I know, that's in a perfect world, but getting things to work better and prepared does help. I guess every bit does help with those dang fish! LOL So I feel the LC helps me a bit towards that goal.
> 
> I can't tell you about the Airflow Ridgeline tropical clear floater or clear tip since I have no experience with it. Maybe Mike can shed some light on that subject.
> 
> [QUOTE="WillW, post: 294842, member: 5588""Now I'm thinking a longer head = better casting & lighter/better presentation. Thoughts?"


It all depends on where you are fishing and what type of fish you are throwing at. I'm assuming tarpon. But where? Makes all the difference in the world. Keys flies are light and small. Heck if they made a bonefish taper in a 12wt line, you could get away with that there. Where I mostly fish up on the Gulf coast, we are throwing bigger and bulker flies and a lot of times, in the wind. Yes in a perfect world, you'd be on top of fish in 4ft of gin clear water. But that's a rare occasion for me. The water is usually deeper, the water clarity is usually darker, half the time the wind is up and the water is basically angrier. So they want a bigger fly to get their attention, other than a lil toad or palolo worm nothing fly. 

So with that said, a basic tarpon taper works and if the fly is presented properly, will not spook the fish. If you are crashing your flyline on their head, then you need to go back to the drawling board.  So basically, if you have a good 6ft of front taper and a decent lenght rear taper, you will have some stealth and the long rear taper will give you plenty of line control throughout the false casting and shooting. Check out the LC's profile. I like it's long taper for line control. Also look at the SA Expert Distance Distance. Both have long rear tapers and the SA ED is known for good line control. Though not as extreme, the LC also has a long rear taper which helps for short casting but aids in ultra distance if you need to reach out and touch them. Plus it has some decent forward weight to haul some big flies if needed.

Line I don't like for tarpon fish are big fat short stubby wind master type heads that does penetrate the wind but crashes on the water. I hate throwing clunker lines like that when you happen to get a nice day because, in fact, it will spook them.

Btw, that tip on the Z might feel light, but it's fast and has a loaded ass to carry and even aerialize some decent amount of line. Reminds me of the butt of my ole 12wt DFR but the swing and overall weight of the rod is lighter. The Z is big bucks for sure, but for that game, it's worth it.

My 20 cents worth! [/QUOTE]
Man I appreciate that break down. Maybe I'm getting old and/or set in my ways but I really like that Airflo I had. You make a damn fine argument for the LC. I hooked 15 last year in a couple of days & leadered 2 around the 120# mark on the Airflo. That said, I'd hate to change lines & then have that foul me up mentally if nothing else. I'm sure the LC will make it into my lineup at some point. I agree with you on the Z having some ass, at least I hope. This will be my 4th Hardy & have loved all of them. Maybe this one will live up to my expectations. I appreciate the knowledge you readily share on this site. So how do you know Mills, you're not Batman are you?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

WillW said:


> Man I appreciate that break down. Maybe I'm getting old and/or set in my ways but I really like that Airflo I had. You make a damn fine argument for the LC. I hooked 15 last year in a couple of days & leadered 2 around the 120# mark on the Airflo. That said, I'd hate to change lines & then have that foul me up mentally if nothing else. I'm sure the LC will make it into my lineup at some point. I agree with you on the Z having some ass, at least I hope. This will be my 4th Hardy & have loved all of them. Maybe this one will live up to my expectations. I appreciate the knowledge you readily share on this site. So how do you know Mills, you're not Batman are you?


No not batman. Long story. I've been the game for years and you wind up meeting people in certain circles.

What area do you live and where are you poon fishing. I'm concerned that you jumped 15 fish but leadered 2. I hear this story all the time. I need to put a class together or a camp to teach people how to increase those odds. Or just book a good guide and have them run you through the fire drill before you go out. I'm sure Capt Lemay will do that for you. Otherwise, I know a few guides down in the Keys that will do the same. You welcome to PM me for tips for doing that as well. Otherwise, I can start a thread on the subject. Your call.

Back to the flyline. Are you near a couple of fly shops where you can test those lines on that rod?


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Backwater said:


> Just talked to Andy via text. He originally turned me on to the rod. So anyways, he says he strings his Zephyrus up with the same Cortland Liquid Crystal Clear floater tarpon taper. He also uses the Cortland 9ft Ghost clear tip (not the 14ft clear tip). He says he likes a colored line for the back country.



Spoke with him last week. What a knowledgeable guy!! He told me he favors the 11wt heavily and prefers to throw it in almost every situation. He also says that the combo he is using is very effective in windy situations.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Fish_specialist said:


> Spoke with him last week. What a knowledgeable guy!! He told me he favors the 11wt heavily and prefers to throw it in almost every situation. He also says that the combo he is using is very effective in windy situations.


Yea I know. He can get away with the 11 down there (which is his "go-to" stick) since it's mostly flats. But I fish waters that can go from 6ft deep to DEEP in a hurry and I really need the backbone. I even fished a 13wt for that, which is bad enough. But if all things go correctly, I might go back to an 11 for certain situations, mainly getting lighter on the beaches and the outside grass flats of the Glades. Plus, it will make a better BFT & AJ rod instead of the 12's.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Line I prefer on my 12 wt is the Teeny TS-T 400 intermediate tip line. Absolutely a great line, though I don't see it anymore on Jim's site. Nice thing about Teeny lines, you can call Jim directly. If he ain't fishing, he loves to talk shop.

Used the Cortland Tropical Ghost Trip for a few years now - liked it at first, but it is really slick (no texture) - I've lost a few fish slipping on the hook set. Going to replace it with either a Teeny, or a Wulff Ghost Tip. Triangle Taper fly lines from Wulff are some of the best on the market - don't forget the ghost tip lines they make. Same taper, but with a 12' intermediate clear tip on it. Perfect for poon and it has a nice texture on it.

Unless you are fishing super shallow mangroves for smaller fish, or shallow sandy flats, I think the intermediate tip line is where it is at. It puts the fly right in the eat zone consistently.

Personally, I don't fish SA or Rio lines. Been burned too many times. Airflo does make great lines - used them religiously until I tried the Wulff and Teeny lines.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Just chatted with Fordyce. Haven't talked with him since this summer. Talking about other things but I asked what lines he's currently using since I decided to ask that question and he mentioned Liquid Crystal as well and Cortland's Tropic Plus for the back country.

But you guys do whatever you want and go catch some fish..


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

MariettaMike said:


> Airflo Ridge Clear Tip Tropical, because it casts better than the RIO Tarpon and RIO Tarpon Technical I had been using, and my hook-up percentage was higher.


What do you think of the Airflo Ridge Clear Tip Tropical for a permit line? I like the floating clear tip - would reduce the need to throw a 12' leader, so accuracy would increase. I looked at the line profile and it has a 50' head. That's pretty long compared to some other lines, for example, the Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper is a 30' head.

Anyone also know what's the actual weight in grains on this line? I've fished Airflo Ridge lines and liked them, so I don't believe they were too overloaded. I don't want a 300+ grain line on my 8 weight (cough cough Rio).


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> What do you think of the Airflo Ridge Clear Tip Tropical for a permit line? I like the floating clear tip - would reduce the need to throw a 12' leader, so accuracy would increase. I looked at the line profile and it has a 50' head. That's pretty long compared to some other lines, for example, the Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper is a 30' head.
> 
> Anyone also know what's the actual weight in grains on this line? I've fished Airflo Ridge lines and liked them, so I don't believe they were too overloaded. I don't want a 300+ grain line on my 8 weight (cough cough Rio).


Since I don't permit fish that much my 10wt has the same RIO Tarpon line that's been on it for years. Maybe I'll switch to a clear tip this year, but I still would not go shorter than 12' on my leader for fear that my fly wouldn't be able to get down to some fish without the current dragging the fly by the fly line too quickly. Permit fishing is so different that it should be in its own thread.

Since you've pointed out the Airflo line has a 50' head that is right in the middle of the 40' head on the RIO Tarpon and 60' head on the RIO Tarpon Technical I can see why I like it better. Call me Goldilocks.

I see BW pimp'n the Cortland lines with celebrity references, but since I got burnt on the Liquid Crystal just plain sucking when it first came out I haven't bought another Cortland line. It had bad memory that you couldn't get out by stretching because the line would break.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> Since I don't permit fish that much my 10wt has the same RIO Tarpon line that's been on it for years. Maybe I'll switch to a clear tip this year, but I still would not go shorter than 12' on my leader for fear that my fly wouldn't be able to get down to some fish without the current dragging the fly by the fly line too quickly. Permit fishing is so different that it should be in its own thread.
> 
> Since you've pointed out the Airflo line has a 50' head that is right in the middle of the 40' head on the RIO Tarpon and 60' head on the RIO Tarpon Technical I can see why I like it better. Call me Goldilocks.
> 
> I see BW pimp'n the Cortland lines with celebrity references, but since I got burnt on the Liquid Crystal just plain sucking when it first came out I haven't bought another Cortland line. It had bad memory that you couldn't get out by stretching because the line would break.


Lol... When Cortland first came out with that line, I had to buy some for my 6wt because it was my stealth stick for picky dock light snook. They called it Crystal or something else like that. Yes it didn't behave well (maybe 16 years ago) Wasn't sure if I liked it and it broke when I was stretching it. That caused me to hate it and I never touched the stuff after that. Couldn't figure out why and then realized that the 6wt line only had a 12lb test mono core and I had been stretching heavy lines the day before and used the same force.

Only just recently have I started using the LC cause I got tired of Monic's behavior on my bigger rods. So.since I really needed a clear floater for a very specific situation, I talked with Cortland extensively about it, They said they made many improvements to the line which solved the problems. I'm now a fan of it but don't use it exclusively. I also don't recommend clear lines to guys who still need to watch their loops and I also like to see what my line is doing normally. So I'll use other lines like their Tropic Plus, SA lines and Rio lines.

I don't get any benefits for promoting Cortland and are not on any discount programs. If I find something I like that works good, then I like to share it. 

Ted


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

MariettaMike said:


> Since I don't permit fish that much my 10wt has the same RIO Tarpon line that's been on it for years. Maybe I'll switch to a clear tip this year, but I still would not go shorter than 12' on my leader for fear that my fly wouldn't be able to get down to some fish without the current dragging the fly by the fly line too quickly. Permit fishing is so different that it should be in its own thread.
> 
> Since you've pointed out the Airflo line has a 50' head that is right in the middle of the 40' head on the RIO Tarpon and 60' head on the RIO Tarpon Technical I can see why I like it better. Call me Goldilocks.
> 
> I see BW pimp'n the Cortland lines with celebrity references, but since I got burnt on the Liquid Crystal just plain sucking when it first came out I haven't bought another Cortland line. It had bad memory that you couldn't get out by stretching because the line would break.


I have had their newer liquid crystal on my rods for the past 2 years. It behaves really well, no coiling at all. It cast great, my only gripe with it is that it's really slippery. That's great and not so great all in one. I have missed a couple fish on the hook set because it can be hard to hold onto at times.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I tried the Liquid Crystal for one day and had removed it at the end of that day. Coiled severely - I stretched it the night before and numerous times that day. So bad we put the rod down and used another. That was about 2 years ago - got the line on sale and was interested in how it performed. Won't go back.

Cortland line is slick - on a recent trip I did lose setting the hook on tarpon due to the slickness. It seems to have gotten worse over time. Switching to Wullf Ghost Tip instead.

In regards to the Airflo Ridge Clear Tip - I agree that fishing a longer leader in deeper water gets the crab down deeper, faster. Depends on column depth and current. But one thing entered my mind - it is nice having that colored tip to see any subtle takes. My concern with a ghost tip and permit fishing is that it won't be easy to see and bumps or takes, which could mean less hook ups to what is already a pain in the butt fish to catch on the fly. Going to stick with what works - Wullf Bermuda Triangle Taper.

Now the Airflo line would be great for tarpon - no concerns there on the eat - most of the time you see those fish eat it. Different story on permit.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

coconutgroves said:


> I tried the Liquid Crystal for one day and had removed it at the end of that day. Coiled severely - I stretched it the night before and numerous times that day. So bad we put the rod down and used another. That was about 2 years ago - got the line on sale and was interested in how it performed. Won't go back.
> 
> Cortland line is slick - on a recent trip I did lose setting the hook on tarpon due to the slickness. It seems to have gotten worse over time. Switching to Wullf Ghost Tip instead.
> 
> ...


If you got the liquid crystal on sale 2 years ago it was probably the old stuff that other people have had issues with. That's about the time they started transitioning to the new version. The new line comes in an aluminum can and has virtually 0 memory.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> If you got the liquid crystal on sale 2 years ago it was probably the old stuff that other people have had issues with. That's about the time they started transitioning to the new version. The new line comes in an aluminum can and has virtually 0 memory.


X2. I was about to say the same thing. Usually lines that are on sale has been sitting on the shelves for several years. Case in point, it was probably the old LC.

On the flp side, I have bought some SA and other cortland tropic and Rio lines that were on sale (possibly shelved for a while) and didn't have much problems with them. But there has been a few times back years ago where I bought several old shelved lines for cheap and they were all dried out and had bad memory and casted like crap. So you have to be careful of that and make sure they have a return policy.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

The line I bought wasn't years old - it was just from that season. Great that they changed the design of the line, but I won't buy it again. I am a one shot guy - if something is inferior and I get burned on it, I usually don't go back again. Plus, I like lightly textured lines. IMO, Wulff makes the best SW lines out there.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> The line I bought wasn't years old - it was just from that season. Great that they changed the design of the line, but I won't buy it again. I am a one shot guy - if something is inferior and I get burned on it, I usually don't go back again. Plus, I like lightly textured lines. IMO, Wulff makes the best SW lines out there.


Ok....


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Digging up an old post, just wondering if anyone here has thrown the Rio Flats Pro on a Hardy Zephryus yet?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

This is my new favorite thread. 

Great info.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Read into this thread a bit before realizing it was an old one... It did jar a memory to pass on, though...

We all like bargains (and bargains aren't easy to find in fly lines these days...) but I learned the hard way to avoid fly lines in the half off bin... The coatings on most fly lines don't age particularly well - and a brand new fly line that's been sitting on a shelf for a few years may have aged enough that it will disappoint... Just another of those "ask me how I know" deals... 

This is the time of year that I'll be buying a few new lines (usually two or three of each size needed) and I used to buy more - but much prefer them to be as new as possible - so I don't keep a big stock of them. Much better to order as needed with only one or two in reserve (mangrove shore lines and concrete pilings under bridges take their toll...). If a line lasts a year for me it's doing well....


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

My go to line has been the sa tarpon. I’m going to try the Cortland clear tarpon this year. I’m very impressed with the flats taper. I wish they would keep the flats taper design up to a 12wt though.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rick hambric said:


> My go to line has been the sa tarpon. I’m going to try the Cortland clear tarpon this year. I’m very impressed with the flats taper. I wish they would keep the flats taper design up to a 12wt though.


Whoa, old thread....

The Cortland Liquid Crystal Flats taper is the same taper as the Tarpon Taper in that series of line. Also notice that the Big Game clear intermediate is also the exact same taper and a smooth texture for only $59 (which is a deal).


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

@Backwater the tarpon taper is closer to the guide than flats taper. The tarpon has shorter from taper and body.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Love the airflow clear tip - also the BTT lost tip is nice - I use them both, but the airflow has become my new favorite and have it strung up on all my rods


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 25122
> View attachment 25123
> @Backwater the tarpon taper is closer to the guide than flats taper. The tarpon has shorter from taper and body.


I'll have to check that out because that wasn't the case about a year or two ago. That may be a new change.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I loaded up 4 Hardy Zeph fly rods with Cortland Liquid Crystal after recommendation from a guide buddy and then casting at local fly shop. Purchased 2 clears for my 12 wt/poon rods and two colored for a 10 and 9wt rods. Year later I could not be happier and had no problem with any of my strip-strikes!! Was at Spears house the other nite and he was tying some flys and we were drinking a few beers shooting the sh#! and what did I see?? 4 brand new Cortland LQ fly lines in box ready to load up on his favorite fly reels!! God I love some of his old Seamasters and John Emery fly reels!!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Cool packing too!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> Cool packing too!


Mike, just so you know, the "Guide" version is heavier than the regular Tarpon Taper (clear or sky blue), by 1/2 a rod wt. I honestly think it will slightly overload your One's and should just stick with the Tarpon Taper in that line rating.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Backwater said:


> Mike, just so you know, the "Guide" version is heavier than the regular Tarpon Taper (clear or sky blue), by 1/2 a rod wt. I honestly think it will slightly overload your One's and should just stick with the Tarpon Taper in that line rating.


Good info BW! As usual you are a wealth of information!!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Mike, just so you know, the "Guide" version is heavier than the regular Tarpon Taper (clear or sky blue), by 1/2 a rod wt. I honestly think it will slightly overload your One's and should just stick with the Tarpon Taper in that line rating.


I've got the clear Tarpon Taper, but I see what you mean about the Guide taper being heavier. The RIO Tarpon Short that is similar to the Guide taper does cause problems overloading the Sage One.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> I've got the clear Tarpon Taper, but I see what you mean about the Guide taper being heavier. The RIO Tarpon Short that is similar to the Guide taper does cause problems overloading the Sage One.


I just got in a BTT and it does the same thing (I believe it's also a 1/2 a line weight heavier). So I'm going to pick up a Saltwater TT taper (it's lighter) to compare the LC Flats/Tarpon taper with.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bonecracker said:


> Good info BW! As usual you are a wealth of information!!


Now if I can just get a nickle for every quote.....


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I've never tries the cortland lines, but Im reading a lot of good about them here. lately, I've been liking the airflow lines quite a bit lately. I like that the airflow is textured without feeling textured on my hand - I think this may a reason why it shots so well. Any info comparing them and are the cortland lines textured at all?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Monic has the highest breaking strenght with their braided core (90lbs on the 12wt) with their opaic sky blue poly coating. If I was not using clear, then a light sky blue is the best color I think. Anyway, I field tested this line for them back years ago and it will in fact help drive a hook home. I just didn't like how the line behaved. It was hard to get the memory out of the coating when the core had no stretch. So it coiled up on the deck, unless it was blazing hot, but by that time, the bite was over (most of my eats happen 1st thing in the morning).
> 
> I use to use SA's braided cores and they are ok, but I didn't like the "Zipper" effect of the flyline, zipping out of the rod guides or accidently zipping my fingers. I use a floater mostly with a clear intermediate tip. However, I do like their AST coatings. I'm picking up an SA Expert Distance line for my 9wt and have kicked around the idea of trying a 12wt version on one of my 12wts.
> 
> One thing to note, I don't like overlining a rod unless you absolutely have to. Believe me when I say throwing a 13wt line on that rod is like slinging around a lead line. It's no fun. But if you are not use to the rod being so fast and have considered that Liquid Crystal, you can call them or ask your dealer for the "Guides" addition to that line, which the make it a half a size heavier to help with feel and to quick shoot it faster.


Yep that Monic you sent likes to curl up in my stripping basket. I'm going to have to stand on it and pull to get it out


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Yep that Monic you sent likes to curl up in my stripping basket. I'm going to have to stand on it and pull to get it out


You have to do that with most lines, especially if it's on a small arbor reel and/or stored on it during anytime when it's cold. It does better on a hot summer day while sitting on a deck for a while.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> You have to do that with most lines, especially if it's on a small arbor reel and/or stored on it during anytime when it's cold. It does better on a hot summer day while sitting on a deck for a while.


Thanks man I may be going in June


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

THe only bad thing about those cortland clear lines is they like to be clean so you have to routinely dress them or they start getting grabby and tangling.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

texasag07 said:


> THe only bad thing about those cortland clear lines is they like to be clean so you have to routinely dress them or they start getting grabby and tangling.


I actually talked to Chris at Cortland and he agreed that they do better when dressed daily before you start using it. But that's my normal M.O. anyway.


----------

